# Looking for adult Mini



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I wish you luck in your search. From the description of the dog you want, I don't know why someone would want to give up such a wonderful dog. He does sound ideal but you would be offering a very good home. Have you contacted PCA for a list of mini breeders?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

you could check the clarion website. they are in california, but i believe they ship. an 8 yr old retired mini show girl is being advertised, as is a toy girl of the same age and a younger male toy.

clarion has many supporters here and at least one owner who loves her dog but was not satisfied with the breeder. if you're interested, i would do a search at pf on the breeder and make your own decision.


----------



## Lavolily (Aug 13, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thank you both! I will try Clarion. I've been looking at the breeders on the web, I found a gorgeous male, but I think he's being offered as a stud . Quite of few do not ship, so I was hoping to find a retired show dog within driving distance.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

just looked at noriko (leullman's breeder in so cal) and she has a five year old silver mini female available. don't know if she ships, but assume she does. you may want to check it out.


----------



## Lavolily (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you Patk - I'll check it out.  Lavolily


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

She also has a 14 months old silver standard female.....if only I didn't have 3 dogs already. I would LOVE a silver girl....sigh.


----------



## Lavolily (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you Poodle Lover - very cute dogs you have!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Retired show dog is what you are after. I would contact the show people in your area, they do let these dogs go to good homes from time to time. Do you know anyone that shows dogs? Even if it is not Poodles, they know each other, if you could get a recommendation you would have better luck. I have seen my sister and her show friends give away beautiful dogs. Good Luck!


----------



## Lavolily (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello Carley's mom! I don't know any show people anymore - only an Irish setter show dog - she doesn't have any poodle contacts - but, it's a great idea. I've put out the word at some groom shops - luckily I'm in no hurry. I hope the right dog will come along in time! Everyone on this forum is so helpful. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i would actually contact some of the folk with dogs available now if you think you would want one of their dogs, intro yourself and say that you will be looking for a retired show dog and hope they will keep you in mind. usually people want their retired show dogs to go to the best of homes - and helping the breeder get comfortable with you helps.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Lavolily said:


> Thank you Poodle Lover - very cute dogs you have!


Thanks, they are quite a bit older now, but still equally cute.


----------



## Lavolily (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Patk, I have been talking with one TX breeder, but I think I'll take your good advice and contact some more! Appreciate the idea!


----------

